# major hair loss on a mini-rex



## Pipp (May 22, 2006)

Well, Dill's hair is coming out in huge clumpsleaving big semi-bald patches all over him. Thepatches aren't shiny like skin or irritated like when somebunny gets ina fight, but it's also not a molt where there's a line where the fur ischanging. THis is just huge clumps of fur coming out, mostlywhen I pick him up. He has two or three 2-inch square(ish)patches on his back right now as well as smaller hairless areas.

I'll try and get some pics. Anybody have experience with molting mini rexes? 

I can't see any fleas on him, or flea dirt, but as per my other post, one of the cats had fleas. 

:dunno:

sas and the warren :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunny5


----------



## naturestee (May 22, 2006)

I don't have time to search, but there is athread somewhere about that. Mini rexes can get big wierdlooking bald patches when they shed.


----------



## Pipp (May 22, 2006)

Ah, found a few posts under 'baldpatches'... does appear to be a mini-rex thing... except thefleas on the cat at the same time still makes mewonder. So if anybody has words of wisdom re:where/how to look forfleas on a rabbit (when there's no dirtspecs), do tell.  

Here's a pic... 












Here's also got patches on his head and neck (and he is chewing athis dewlap).






Here the other side... 

He doesn't seem like a happy bunny.

I tried to get a shot of the HUGE gobs of fur coming off of him, buthe's a hard bunny to handle, you have to keep one hand on his face todetach his teeth from your clothing/nearest body part. (Hehas a very odd, manic way of showing affection).

sas  pipp :bunnydance: dill :bunny5sherry :brownbunny, radar :bunny24and darry :bunny19


----------



## pamnock (May 22, 2006)

We've had many Mini Rex(currently just have 2) and have never had them molt in larges patches,but some individual rabbits may indeed molt out largepatches. 

It's more common for Mini Rex to "pit" in smallspots over theentire bodyas they loose their guard hairs during a molt.



Pam


----------



## Pipp (May 22, 2006)

*pamnock wrote:*


> It's more common for Mini Rex to "pit" insmallspots over the entire bodyas they loose theirguard hairs during a molt.


This actually makes more sense to me, he's had that sort of hair loss before. 

Could the bald patches be fromwell hidden fleas? Orfleas that jump on and bite and then jump off? Orsomething? 

The back of his neck is pretty bare, but other than that, it seems tobe in places he can reach, although the hair around the patches isfalling out without any help from him. Mindyou,I've only seen it when I pick him up, there's no clumpsof hair in his cage or his otherh hang outs. Maybeit's worse with stress? I'm prettyconfused.It's a long weekend, the vet isclosed. &lt;sigh&gt; 

Thanks for the feedback. 

sas (and gang)


----------



## m.e. (May 22, 2006)

You know, I couldbe wrong, but I think Bo B Bunny molted in large patches like that. Rexhas had it happen once or twice, typically a large nearly bald patch onhis back, made him look like he had mange. Everything grew back alright


----------



## Jenni (May 23, 2006)

I think this is common. Check out this 

http://dandybun.livejournal.com/250616.html

Poor bunny!


----------



## CuddlesMom (May 23, 2006)

wow i never seen that before did his hair grow back?? My bun is a mini rex he just has 2 patches by his butt


----------



## m.e. (May 23, 2006)

Okay, so for somereason I couldn't see the photos on my work computer, and when Iresponded I was going on your descriptions.

Seeing the photos now, I would definitely say that looks normal. Rex'sfur does the same thing. Admittedly not his sexiest moment, buteverything grows back just fine.

This is a pretty obvious point, but since Dill is bonded to Sherry,whom I assume is grooming him, you'll want to make sure she's eatinglots of hay. In fact, when the rabbits are molting I always giveLaxatone to make up for the fact that they're ingesting their own furalong with their companion's. Never had a problem yet...


----------



## Jenni (May 23, 2006)

*CuddlesMom wrote:*


> wow i never seen that before did his hair grow back?? My bunis a mini rex he just has 2 patches by his butt



It is a recent picture I think. He is molting. Hisdad keeps an online journal for him and acts like it is pretty normal.


Here's another entry about it.

http://dandybun.livejournal.com/250155.html


----------



## Pipp (May 24, 2006)

Thanks so much, Jenni  I can't see the pics, but I get the picture.  

This makes me feel much better. He doesn't seem to be loosingmuch more fur at the moment. I've let Sherry out of her tubso the happy couple are together again. She's still goingthrough her own molt (which has been the case for darn near a month),so she really doesn't need to ingest any more hair, you're right aboutthat M.E.. I'll have to see what's around theneighbourhoodin the way of laxatone, thanks for thesuggestion. 



sas and the very hairy warren


----------



## CuddlesMom (May 24, 2006)

wow thats good to hear...my rex never molted like that he just needs to be brushed alot


----------

